# ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر



## answer me muslims (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر........التفاصيل المؤلمه للحادث الارهابي الاسلامي ....الاسلام دين الارهاب عند بدء موعد فتح الروم الرسمي الساعه السابعه بتوفيت مصر في رومكم Coptic News We Will Always Love U Again 
انظرو المتابعه
*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياريت يا انسر*

*تبقي تسجل الخبر وانشره هنااا*


----------



## answer me muslims (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مالك يانور بس زعلانه كده ليه يابنتى انا حاطط عنوان الغرفه ومعاد ازاعه الخبر على البلتوك


----------



## Muslima_Mwa7da (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا معرفتش اية الموضوع ده ممكن حد يحكيلي اية قصه هذا الشاب


----------



## استفانوس (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*

:94:​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## هشام الشويكي (29 يونيو 2008)

answer Me Muslims قال:


> *ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر........التفاصيل المؤلمه للحادث الارهابي الاسلامي ....الاسلام دين الارهاب عند بدء موعد فتح الروم الرسمي الساعه السابعه بتوفيت مصر في رومكم Coptic News We Will Always Love U Again
> انظرو المتابعه
> *



هذا أمر مرفوض في الإسلام ، ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرَّم الله في الإسلام ، فإذا كان هنك تصرف فردي ،لايجب أنْ يعمم على الجميع ،وعلى الديانة ذاتها ، مع خالص العزاء لأهل الفقيد


----------



## antonius (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*



هشام الشويكي قال:


> هذا أمر مرفوض في الإسلام ، ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرَّم الله في الإسلام ، فإذا كان هنك تصرف فردي ،لايجب أنْ يعمم على الجميع ،وعلى الديانة ذاتها ، مع خالص العزاء لأهل الفقيد


كلام فاضي...راجع التوبة 19 يا شاطر!!


----------



## emy (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*

_شكراااا_​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

الله  يرحمو  ​


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2008)

في أحضان الرب يسوع المسيح.​ 
نصلي من أجل أهله ليتسلحوا
بالإيمان عزاء لهم . ​


----------



## .Marian. (10 يوليو 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا
و ينيح روحه و يعزى اهله
و يعدل حال ام الدنيا
*​


----------



## monmooon (10 يوليو 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

قلبكن ذكره مؤبدا     
قلبكن ذكره مؤبدا           
قلبكن ذكره مؤبدا


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*

ياريت يا جماعة الى يقدر يجبلنا قصة الشاب دة


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*ياربى*
*ياربى يسوع محتاجنلك *
*مد ايدك لينا*
*ربنا يرحمة *
*اكيد هو بحضن القديسين الشهدا*​


----------



## املا (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*

يا ريت التفاصيل 

شهيد هاد الشب على الجنه على طول


----------



## هشام الشويكي (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ذبح شاب مسيحي قبطي في ثانويه عامه في مصر*



استفانوس قال:


> :94:​





قُلْ ما بدا لك مِنْ زُورٍ وَمِنْ كَذِبٍ ... حِلْمِي أصمُّ وَأُذْنِي غَيْرُ صَمَّاءِ


هيهات سري أبداً جحود ... فيك وقولي كلما تريد
مولاي قد ضاقت بي الأمور ... فقلت ما قلت وقولي زور


----------

